

Five Things You Need To Know About Internships - Ataub24
http://onforb.es/OJMtpo

======
tptacek
Worth it or not, unpaid is often unlawful, and is a very bad sign about the
company you're interning with. I can't tell you there's nothing valuable to be
learned from bad companies, but don't confuse opportunities to learn with good
places to work.

~~~
acchow
Being HN, I assume most internship seekers here are looking for software-
related positions. Does unpaid even exist in this industry?

Also, the article mentions wall street many times. Most of the advice is for
the banking/management/consulting field, so I don't even know why it's here.

~~~
meej
My previous employer would get interns from the UCB Extension international
diploma program. Since the students were not US citizens, the internships were
unpaid, by law. But they were mostly placed into PM-type roles and such. The
company did once post an unpaid database engineer internship, but I don't
believe they ever filled it.

